# What would you do? My RVU is screwed up and my wife is getting angry!



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ever since my RVU setup was installed it has been nothing but problems. I've waited for firmware update after update and still no change. My setup is an HR34 to Samsung ES6500 TV using Ethernet thru a DLink DIR-825 gigabit router. It was initially installed by a directv installer using MoCA. I could not connect to my NAS to stream movies so i changed it over to Ethernet myself. 

My problem is constant drop outs, slow initial connection as well as freezing video and slow response (the last two o can deal with, minor issues). 4-5 times per day my connection from the HR34 to the TV will drop completely. Ill get an error message on the TV saying "device disconnected". When I first turn the TV on it will do the "RVU connecting" screen which will go to "please check your connection, no rvu server found" to "this location is not authorized". This initial startup to acutal signal can vary from 20 seconds if the TV can't find the 34 to 4-5 minutes if the location not authorized error comes up.

My question is what can I do to fix this and will directv help me with this if its connected over "unsupported" Ethernet. Do I need a new Genie? I just turned power saving off to see if this will help but I'm not too encouraged. Should I just give up and get an RVU client? I do love the lack of cords and clean install i have right now for the wall mounted TV.

I really appreciate any help you can provide.

I can post videos if anyone has questions about what I'm describing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is your Genie connected wirelessly to your home network? if so I will hard wired it


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's hard wired. The worst part is watching recorded TV when it drops out. We have to wait for it to connect again, go to the playlist and start the show again. When it happens twice in an hour it's pretty annoying.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Did you recently get the 34 installed? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what happens if you try going with the DECA again. perhaps too much traffic in your LAN


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

TorinTPG said:


> Did you recently get the 34 installed? Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


I've had the 34 for about 18 months but it was hooked up to my tv via HDMI. I just got the Samsung tv and moved my old tv to the bedroom with the 34 and have the Samsung in the living room.



peds48 said:


> what happens if you try going with the DECA again. perhaps too much traffic in your LANSent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I would but then my NAS won't connect to the TV


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

I also have ethernet to an ES6500 (I have a linksys e4200 router and an HR34 Genie). The installer didn't want to do it, basically insisting on a Genie client, saying that "RVU doesn't work well." So I just authorized the TV later, after the initial install. It does take 20-45 seconds to start-up when I turn on the TV (the screen says "connecting to RVU server") but besides the initial delay, it works flawlessly for me. I know my post doesn't speak to your problem, but I wanted to state my own experiences for anyone coming to this page researching whether they wanted to go the RVU route. Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a way to re- authorize the TV? Maybe the initial setup with the DECA is causing a problem??


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Is your TV firmware up to date? Just trying to check off possibilities


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Is there a way to re- authorize the TV? Maybe the initial setup with the DECA is causing a problem??


Makes sense that you could. I've not used the Rvu technology, but there has to be a way to default or go thru the initial setup again


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a way to re- authorize the TV? Maybe the initial setup with the DECA is causing a problem??
There should be no difference as far as the set up is concern using either method


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Before you switched to Ethernet, did the RVU dropout? I would recommend trying to go back to DECA as peds48 had said - just as a test.

If this works, then you can buy a CCK to bridge the DECA network to your network and the DVRs will be able to see your NAS again.

Here is a link to the CCK - essentially it just accepts an Ethernet connection and creates an uplink from your DECA network to that Ethernet connection.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=decabb1r0&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-(decabb1r0)

You can also search eBay for these - I bought mine a lot cheaper from there.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Question: This could be totally irrelevant.

The thing that has changed is the TV ?
The TV is an RVU and is connected to the net thru the Ethernet and connected to the home thru the HR34 that is also connected to the net via coax ?

What if you disconnect the Ethernet from the TV ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Honestly, I'd bet the problem is Ethernet. There is a reason directv doesn't support it... Many low priced routers can't handle the need for smooth transport. Go back to coax, that's my suggestion.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, and I don't know why the TS' NAS is not seen by the TV if he connects it by coax MoCA.

Assuming he has a CCK hooked-up of course.

I have a NAS, an old HP MediaVault MV2020, on ethernet and its seen all over the home network. By IP hosts in and outside the DECA cloud.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

LiQiCE said:


> Before you switched to Ethernet, did the RVU dropout? I would recommend trying to go back to DECA as peds48 had said - just as a test.
> 
> If this works, then you can buy a CCK to bridge the DECA network to your network and the DVRs will be able to see your NAS again.
> 
> ...


My initial setup was CCK to the HR34 and the TV. NAS dropped out when the CCK was used to provide network connection to the TV.



jimmie57 said:


> Question: This could be totally irrelevant.
> 
> The thing that has changed is the TV ?
> The TV is an RVU and is connected to the net thru the Ethernet and connected to the home thru the HR34 that is also connected to the net via coax ?
> ...


The 34 was initially connected to the network via CCK. I took it out and ran Ethernet to it when I started having problems with dropouts.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Honestly, I'd bet the problem is Ethernet. There is a reason directv doesn't support it... Many low priced routers can't handle the need for smooth transport. Go back to coax, that's my suggestion.


I was thinking of buying a new router to see if that was the issue. To tell you the truth the router is a pretty expensive router that was released in 2011 I think, but its possible.

Strange that the guy above has his working well with Ethernet.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've had the 34 for about 18 months but it was hooked up to my tv via HDMI. I just got the Samsung tv and moved my old tv to the bedroom with the 34 and have the Samsung in the living room.


I would but then my NAS won't connect to the TV


First personally id go back to the supported method for a few days and see if the issues are still there. You really need to hone in on where the issue is originating before you call DIRECTV. If its only when your unsupported then its something in your network. 

Second did you terminate the coax properly when you undid the supported deca?

Third. I can't figure out why your nas wouldn't have worked via supported. It should. It's supported is still pushing full Internet to the tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My initial setup was CCK to the HR34 and the TV. NAS dropped out when the CCK was used to provide network connection to the TV.


The 34 was initially connected to the network via CCK. I took it out and ran Ethernet to it when I started having problems with dropouts.


I was thinking of buying a new router to see if that was the issue. To tell you the truth the router is a pretty expensive router that was released in 2011 I think, but its possible.

Strange that the guy above has his working well with Ethernet.




What do you mean by took it out an ran Ethernet to it when you ha drop outs. Can you explain a little more? And can you give us a detailed explanation if your dtv system are there more recievers where your splitter is etc? This just seems odd. 

Also have you ever just don a full reset or your router and modem?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

slapshot54 said:


> My initial setup was CCK to the HR34 and the TV. NAS dropped out when the CCK was used to provide network connection to the TV.


So - please correct me if I'm misunderstanding.

You switched to Ethernet on the HR34 / Genie Client because the NAS was dropping out when you tried using the CCK and now the HR34 / Genie Client are dropping out?

To limit the issues - like myself and others have recommended - try using just DECA with the HR34 and Genie Client and see if it works. Just try it - it doesn't need to be permanent - but if this setup works for you - and makes your wife happy, maybe it is better to just leave it that way 

But - seriously, if that works, then I would suspect something is wrong with your network somewhere and causing significant collisions on the network which is causing slowdowns to the point that it is impacting your Genie -> Genie Client issues.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> What do you mean by took it out an ran Ethernet to it when you ha drop outs. Can you explain a little more? And can you give us a detailed explanation if your dtv system are there more recievers where your splitter is etc? This just seems odd.
> 
> Also have you ever just don a full reset or your router and modem?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


.

My initial install was the HR 34 connected to the network via the CCK. This was done 12 months ago and the HR 34 was connected to my sharp HDTV via HDMI. Then I got a new Samsung TV and had the RVU installed. This was done using the connected home adapter. Right away I had problems seeing my NAS using the connected home adapter, but the RVU was working well initially. The day after I had the RVU installed I took the connected home adapter out and ran ethernet to the Samsung TV. This fixed my NAS problems but then I started having dropouts. After a few weeks and multiple tries at troubleshooting including resetting the receiver, router, and CCK I removed the CCK and ran ethernet to the HR 34 to take out the mixed network.

No other receivers, just coax going upstairs to a wall jack, coax to the CCK which is unplugged and coax to the HR34. I think it's the SL3 dish.

There have been a couple of updates to the Samsung tv so maybe ill put the install back to stock and see what happens. I really like the simplicity of the Ethernet to the TV and the lack of power cords and boxes hanging off.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

slapshot54 said:


> I was thinking of buying a new router to see if that was the issue. To tell you the truth the router is a pretty expensive router that was released in 2011 I think, but its possible.
> 
> Strange that the guy above has his working well with Ethernet.


My parents had the same issues as you with their entire network, not just RVU. I replaced the router with a Netgear gigabit router, and all their problems disappeared. I never could find any reason why the router would randomly disconnect devices.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> My parents had the same issues as you with their entire network, not just RVU. I replaced the router with a Netgear gigabit router, and all their problems disappeared. I never could find any reason why the router would randomly disconnect devices.


I set the router to use static IP for the TV and HR34 as well so its not a DHCP lease issue. I've tried a lot of stuff but no luck. Hope it's not the TV, that would be a nightmare.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> I never could find any reason why the router would randomly disconnect devices.


Heat... It's an absolute killer for any router.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you run with the TV off the LAN? I really like DECA, and would use that, and set up the TV another way. If it's that new, it may have wireless. My recent Sammy TV does, somewhat to my surprise, as it's a modest 32" bedroom piece, though it's smarter than all getout!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's my understanding, from those like Stuart who have been working with RVU enabled TVs and their connectivity issues from the beginning, that you should never try to run an RVU enabled TV over WiFi.

My suggestion is to return the TV to DECA and concentrate on trying to figure out why the NAS keeps disappearing from the network whenever the TV is hooked up via DECA that way. 

That shouldn't be happening.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm still a little confused about your setup. How many TV's do you have? You make it sound like you have the HR34, but that you are also using the RVU client in the TV. You described how the cabling goes to the HR34, but what about the cabling to the TV in question?

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I'm still a little confused about your setup. How many TV's do you have? You make it sound like you have the HR34, but that you are also using the RVU client in the TV. You described how the cabling goes to the HR34, but what about the cabling to the TV in question?
> 
> - Merg


He said the TV is presently connected by ethernet cable to the router.

Whenever he tried to connect the TV by DECA placing it in the cloud, for some reason it loses the ability to see the NAS which is on ethernet


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have had this issue as well. I have a Netgear WNDR4500 router. I'm sure there are router settings that can help but don't know enough about them. Want to know more about Qos & UPnP, perhaps these can help...


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> He said the TV is presently connected by ethernet cable to the router.
> 
> Whenever he tried to connect the TV by DECA placing it in the cloud, for some reason it loses the ability to see the NAS which is on ethernet


Got it. Missed the post where he said he moved the HR34 to the bedroom with the old TV and the Samsung is now in the LR.

- Merg


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

So I'm going to hook my TV back to the stock install thru deca and am not exactly sure how to do it. At the RVU TV it should be COax --> b band converter ---> connected home adapter. Then Ethernet to the TV. Is this correct?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SWM systems do not use the b band converters.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

slapshot54 said:


> So I'm going to hook my TV back to the stock install thru deca and am not exactly sure how to do it. At the RVU TV it should be COax --> b band converter ---> connected home adapter. Then Ethernet to the TV. Is this correct?


It should be Coax into DECA Adapter, Ethernet from DECA to TV - Like jimmie57 said - B-Band Converters are not needed and could cause problems with a SWM setup.

Here is link to Samsung's possible setups for DECA and RVU, it might help you - just note that Possible Setup 2 and 3 is not officially supported by Directv (using all Ethernet) - so you basically want to use Possible Setup 1:

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?modelname=UN55D6000SF&idx=394882&modelcode=&


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Switched back to DECA and everything is working well. Only thing I changed was instead of using the CCK I just left the ethernet cable going to the HR34 in place and used that to bridge the network to the DECA cloud. 

NAS is streaming with only slight lag right at the begining of the video. Some pixelation issues on live TV but much better then before.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

slapshot54 said:


> Switched back to DECA and everything is working well. Only thing I changed was instead of using the CCK I just left the ethernet cable going to the HR34 in place and used that to bridge the network to the DECA cloud.
> 
> NAS is streaming with only slight lag right at the begining of the video. Some pixelation issues on live TV but much better then before.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Glad to hear it. Leaving the Ethernet cable in the HR34 is perfectly fine for bridging the DECA cloud to your home network. I do the same without issue.

- Merg


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

slapshot54 said:


> Switched back to DECA and everything is working well. Only thing I changed was instead of using the CCK I just left the ethernet cable going to the HR34 in place and used that to bridge the network to the DECA cloud.
> 
> NAS is streaming with only slight lag right at the begining of the video. Some pixelation issues on live TV but much better then before.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Glad to hear its working!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

slapshot54 said:


> Switched back to DECA and everything is working well. Only thing I changed was instead of using the CCK I just left the ethernet cable going to the HR34 in place and used that to bridge the network to the DECA cloud.
> 
> NAS is streaming with only slight lag right at the begining of the video. Some pixelation issues on live TV but much better then before.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Good to hear! Did you disconnect the TV from the 'Net, or rig it another way? (And do you have a wireless TV-internet connex.?)


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Good to hear! Did you disconnect the TV from the 'Net, or rig it another way? (And do you have a wireless TV-internet connex.?)


The HR34 bridges my home network and the NAS to the DECA cloud where the TV is connected.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Great to hear its working now. If you have upnp turned on in your router, you might shut that off to. Its caused issues in the past.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick follow up. RVU is working well but my NAS isn't showing up on the source list anymore. When I plug in the Ethernet cord from my router it works fine but not through the DECA cloud. Frustrating.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Where is the NAS connecting to the ethernet network? What router do you have?

It sounds like there's either a gap in your network somewhere or your router isn't up to the task


----------



## ncsuguy77 (Oct 28, 2013)

I can tell you that your problem is nearly 100% router related. I have my Samsung connected actually wirelessly through RVU with minimal hiccups. I took an old wireless N Netgear router and converted it into a repeater and ran ethernet into the Samsung for the RVU. I basically turned off any multimedia services and priorities on my main E4200 v2 router. 2 walls and 40 ft separate the router and repeater router. I can only imagine the improvement with wireless AC/gigabit.


----------

